# Need feedback on my new site



## jarheadoutdoors (Aug 24, 2016)

Just finished my new website and was wanting to get some feedback, positive or negative. I'm no web designer but did the best I could. 
jarheadoutdoors


----------



## mrcabdriver1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I wont even take the time to look at it because it has music on auto play.


----------



## jarheadoutdoors (Aug 24, 2016)

So the music need to go?


----------



## mrcabdriver1 (Jul 25, 2016)

YES!.

Sometimes I sit at my desk listening to loud music. I do not want to have a websites music over power mine or surprise me. 

You should not force this on anyone especially a potential customer. 

If you want customers to have the ability to listen to the music then let the customer have that choice.


----------



## jarheadoutdoors (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok thanks. I will remove it in a little while


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, I would definitely remove the background image, animation and music. There is a lot going on and it looks a bit dated for a new site. There are lots of solutions you can do now using Javascript and HTML5. I would recommend making sure it is also responsive because 50% of conversion is now done on mobile/tablet devices. I design websites and am a fulltime designer at M&M/Mars so we do a LOT of research behind web and e-commerce. The more simple the better and a customer should be able to find a product and get to the checkout process in 5 steps or less. I would also be careful with the "Under Water" design that mimics the Under Armor logo. If the wrong person sees that, your business might end right there. Just food for thought, but I appreciate what you are doing, fishing is my favorite hobby!

Have a Crappie day!

Regards,
Will D


----------



## jarheadoutdoors (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks so much for the advise. I will defiantly make some changes.


----------



## jarheadoutdoors (Aug 24, 2016)

Have removed the music and animated backgrounds from the site. Think it looks simple and clean with the solid color backgrounds. Thanks


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

I will advice you to make logo png to merge with bg color, also you should provide phone number anywhere on home page.

Website is not responsive, i will advice you to buy any theme at themeforest which is responsive and launch good looking responsive website


----------



## bp163 (Aug 26, 2016)

Start with static design and build up from there if there's a need to. The animations are imo, too much. Ask what the purpose is for such things, and if you can justify it, if it helps.. Some thing benefit the user, some things may benefit you. If no one benefits, rethink it.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

I just viewed your site and I like it. I like the category options being up front like that. I don't care to search too much. Also, the dark background makes the colors pop. Eye catching. 

I'm glad you removed whatever music there was. I don't like being forced to listen to unsolicited music (I hang up when I hear cell phone call tones).

Easy to navigate. Great designs. Good luck!


----------



## KempoDave (May 26, 2016)

I will keep this short. It's a keeper.

Best of luck,
Dave


----------



## prismgx015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Must of caught it after the music was gone, I like the site but I have a question about the kayak decals, How do you get them to stick. Everything peels off of mine. I have a Nucanoe my boat Reg peels off numbers peel of I love these but would be afraid to purchase them for that reason. Whats the trick


----------



## jarheadoutdoors (Aug 24, 2016)

If you have room on the front of your nucanoe to get the decals above the waterline they will last a very long time.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Your site does have an older look. I would remove the shadowing behind "Free shipping.... on your home page. I would also remove the counter and check spelling (old schooll, ocean lifel). I would add about, faq's and policies pages. More searchable content (include keywords)will help with ranking. How did you get into this, how long have you been doing this....


----------



## jarheadoutdoors (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I am a fisherman at heart and fish from a kayak so that's why I like fishing decals and shirts. I have always had the equipment to make shirts and decals. It's a hobby and I'm trying to take it to the next level. Been selling on eBay and a few other sites for a few years. Decided it was time to start my own website.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey! I have to say the website is so cute and I really love it. The layout of your website is simple but tidy. And I do love the pattern of your tees.
But I think if you add links to the T-shirts shown on the left of your homepage, it is convenient for your customers to get information of your products. Personal opinion, for reference only. 

By the way, I have already kept your website.

Happy to see you here.


----------

